# Smartphone (Front-)Kamera-Zugriff per Website



## hubwood (5. Jul 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da eine recht spezielle Frage...
Folgende Anforderung ist gegeben:

Ein Smartphone Besitzer (möglichst mit Frontkamera, egal ob Apple/Google/Windows Phone) scannt einen QR Code ein QR-Code ? Wikipedia

Daraufhin wird eine Website aufgerufen.
Diese Website soll nun seine Frontkamera aktivieren, um sein aktuelles Live Bild/Portrait in einem bestimmten Bereich der Website zu zeigen...

Ist so etwas möglich? Mit Java, oder ähnlichem, machbar?
Falls keine Frontkamera zur Verfügung steht, könnte einfach ein vordefiniertes Ersatzbild, oder Ersatzvideo gezeigt werden...

Es geht hierbei nur um "Smart"Phones, mit richtigem Browser etc...

Oder wäre das hier schon die Lösung?

http://www.java-forum.org/mobile-geraete/73089-foto-aufnehmen.html



Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten! 

Liebe Grüße,
hubwood


----------



## schlingel (5. Jul 2011)

Mobile jQuery soll gute Bindings zu Mikrofon/Kamera haben aber wofür zum Henker benötigst du das?

Du möchtest am Handy eine Website anzeigen die du auf einem Server aufrust. Die Website soll allerdings das aktuelle Bild der Front-Kamera enthalten. Warum?

Bist du auf iPhone, Android, JM2E, Ovi oder irgendeine andere spezielle Technologie aus oder willst du dass das überall funktioniert? (Denke nicht, dass du da wirklich was finden wirst.)

Vielleicht führst du noch genauer aus was du denn genauer erreichen willst.


----------



## hubwood (5. Jul 2011)

Das ganze soll Teil einer Anzeige sein. 

Der QR Code wird auf einer Anzeige geschalten.
Nach dem Fotografieren des QR Codes soll dem Betrachter Quasi ein "Spiegel" vors Gesicht gehalten werden...

Schön wäre, wenn es auf den 3 großen Smartphone OSs laufen würde (Android, iPhone, Win Mobil)


----------



## schlingel (5. Jul 2011)

> Schön wäre, wenn es auf den 3 großen Smartphone OSs laufen würde (Android, iPhone, Win Mobil)



Ich sehe da fährst du mit jQuery-Mobile nicht schlecht. Vom Titanium SDK kann ich nur abraten. Habe das vor 2 Monaten ausprobiert und wir konnten das im Team weder auf Linux, Mac noch auf Windows mit einer Android-App zum laufen bekommen. PhoneGap bietet sich da auch noch an, das unterstützt die Kamera aber leider nicht bei Windows Mobile.



> Der QR Code wird auf einer Anzeige geschalten.


Hm, also das Foto anzeigen lassen sollte soweit kein Problem darstellen. Allerdings: Hast du schon einen Plan wie du das gemachte Foto analysieren möchtest um den QR-Code zu bekommen? Gibt es da irgendwelche Online-Services?


----------



## MarderFahrer (6. Jul 2011)

Also ich weiß ja nicht... Weiß der User was da passieren wird, wenn er den QR gescannt hat?
Ansonsten klingt das ziemlich invasiv:

1. User scannt normalen QR Code ein
2. Es öffnet sich sein Browser

(Soweit noch alles normal)

3. Seine Kamera geht an und nimmt automatisch ein Bild auf UND versendet es ins Internet 
4. Das Bild wird online dargestellt ohne irgendeiner Zustimmung des Users

Also ich für meinen Teil hab das nicht so gerne wenn jemand meine Hardware remote aktiviert und bedient um so etwas wie Fotos auf irgendwelche Server zu laden wo ich keinerlei Mitsprache habe.


----------



## hubwood (6. Jul 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

Die Kamera soll KEIN Bild aufnehmen und es auch NICHT ans Internet versenden!
Der User soll "lediglich" ein Livebild von sich sehen.
So das er in dem Moment das Handy/Smartphone als Spiegel verwendet.

Später soll niemand sehen können wie die Bilder aussahen oder ähnliches...

Viele Grüße,
Hubwood


----------



## ice-breaker (10. Jul 2011)

Aktuell unmöglich, Webseiten bekommen keinen Zugriff auf die Kamera. Es gibt da einen HTML5 Draft, bis der jedoch eventuell implementiert kann noch viel Zeit vergehen, wenn er es überhaupt wird ....


----------

